# 9mm with thumb safety



## cwenisch

Can anyone tell me of some 9mm or .40 that come with a thumb safety.


----------



## VAMarine

Differing models of CZ, HKP30S, S&W M&P, Springfield EMP, Colt & Kimber also offer 1911s in 9mm, as well as Para Ordnance...

Could you be a little more specific in what you're looking for? Single or double stack magazine? Polymer or metal frame?

Also, there's different kind of thumb safeties, there's the type that I prefer that are mounted on the frame of the pistol, UP is safe, DOWN is fire and then there are type such as Beretta and older Smith & Wesson pistols that have slide mounted safeties that also act as a decocker, on these DOWN is safe and UP is fire.

There's a couple more out there such as the Browning Hi Power, FNX-9/40, Ruger SR-9/SR-40, Sig X5 and the Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## cwenisch

I'm looking for a subcompact. Not looking for used, would like new. Less than $600. Besides those criteria, I'm open to anything.


----------



## VAMarine

cwenisch said:


> I'm looking for a subcompact. Not looking for used, would like new. Less than $600. Besides those criteria, I'm open to anything.


The sub-compact is going to be the problem, off the top of my head, the only two that come to mind are the Beretta PX4 Subcompact and the CZ2075 Rami


----------



## cwenisch

What about compact? I could go compact.


----------



## VAMarine

If you go compact you can add the M&P9 or M&P40 from Smith & Wesson to your list along with some larger CZ models. I'd probably opt for the M&P from Smith if I were looking for a polymer 9/40 in that price range.









_Smith & Wesson M&P9c 9mm w/ thumb safety, photo courtesy of Smith & Wesson.

_It's pretty small as far as "Compacts" are concerned.


----------



## cwenisch

For some reason I didn't think the M&P had a thumb safety.


----------



## VAMarine

cwenisch said:


> For some reason I didn't think the M&P had a thumb safety.


Only on certain models, the M&P line is available in a bunch of configurations, not just size and caliber, take some time and look over the S&W website and you can look at all the models.


----------



## recoilguy

I you would consider a compact the SR9c is a very nice gun with a thumb saftey. I have shoot one many times and made a few holsters for friends who carry them. They are a good gun to consider. I would put it on my list to look at. 

RCG


----------



## VAMarine

recoilguy said:


> I you would consider a compact the SR9c is a very nice gun with a thumb saftey. I have shoot one many times and made a few holsters for friends who carry them. They are a good gun to consider. I would put it on my list to look at.
> 
> RCG


The only issue I have with the SR9/40 is that the safety is just to damn small, trying to get on that thing and disengage it can be a pain in the rear, is great that it makes for a comfortable gun, but it's almost too low profile and too well rounded so that it's almost self defeating.

It's almost flush with the frame:










Compared to:

1911:









HK45c









M&P w/ Safety:









Even the Rami's safety is more raised...










Ruger should have made that safety larger if it is to actually be used. The same can be said for the LC9.


----------



## denner

I have the new Beretta PX4 Compact. It has a slightly slimmer grip than the subcompact, so I can manipulate the safety/hammer drop a little easier. To me, it's much easier to flip the thumb safety up on the Beretta than having to flip it down. However, I have the DA/SA and the compact has a shorter DA than the sub-compact, likewise I carry with safety off due to the first DA trigger pull and feel extremely safe in doing so.


----------



## cougartex

Beretta 92FS Compact or the Stoeger Cougar Compact. The Stoeger Cougar Compact should be available in the next few weeks. This is the same gun as the Beretta Cougar 8000L.


----------



## chessail77

Another vote for S&W M&P their customer service and warranty are an unbeatable combination.....


----------



## cwenisch

Thanks everyone, extremely helpful!


----------



## RugerDude

Ruger P95


----------



## SMann

I've seen videos of bears, lions and other large animals charging people. They come out of nowhere and move very fast. I know those may be extreme examples, but watching those real situations on video (thank God not in person) reassures me that my choice to carry a Glock that has no active safety with one in the chamber is the right choice for me. Imagining the animals to be armed bad guys is not much of a stretch. Fumbling with safeties and attempting to chamber a round when the adrenaline is flowing and mere seconds mean the difference between life and death is not a situation I want to intentially put myself in. For me, relying on a manual safety indicates a lack of trust in either my gun or my ability to properly handle a gun. If I felt that way I wouldn't carry. Just my opinion of what's best for me.


----------



## VAMarine

SMann said:


> I've seen videos of bears, lions and other large animals charging people. They come out of nowhere and move very fast. I know those may be extreme examples, but watching those real situations on video (thank God not in person) reassures me that my choice to carry a Glock that has no active safety with one in the chamber is the right choice for me. Imagining the animals to be armed bad guys is not much of a stretch. Fumbling with safeties and attempting to chamber a round when the adrenaline is flowing and mere seconds mean the difference between life and death is not a situation I want to intentially put myself in. For me, relying on a manual safety indicates a lack of trust in either my gun or my ability to properly handle a gun. If I felt that way I wouldn't carry. Just my opinion of what's best for me.


The main reason for the thumb safety in most cases is that the required trigger pull is much lighter than something along the lines of a Glock, why Ruger chose to put a thumb safety on the SR9 which is a partially cocked striker fired gun (like Glock) is beyond me. Other reasons for thumb safeties is that it was/is a requirement for arms to be considered for replacement of the Beretta M9 etc.

When it comes to using thumb safety, one needs to practice, practice, and practice some more on disengaging the safety to ensure that when needed the movement is second nature. When practiced and learned to the point that it is second nature, one is not "fumbling" for the safety. The only times I have ever remembered actually manipulating the safety is when doing weak hand drills which tells me I need to do more weak hand drills until the process is identical to doing strong hand drills.

Even when in country, when we were expecting enemy contact, our rifles/carbines were carried with one in the chamber, safety on and there was no fumbling of disengaging the safety prior to returning fire.

I will agree that if one is too lazy to train for removing the safety, they're probably better suited with a firearm that is not equipped as such.


----------



## SMann

I hear you VAMarine and agree completely. My training and practice in the Corps definately made disengaging the safety on the M9 and various M16 variants second nature. I do think some newer shooters don't examine all the angles of safety vs. no safety before they decide whether they need one on their personal weapon. Hopefully these types of conversations will help some to figure out what they want, why they want it and what will be required to make it work for them.


----------



## Packard

I'm fairly certain that any gun certified as "California legal" has a manual safety (and also a loaded chamber indicator). So you can Google "Californial handgun list" and you will find all the weapons that are California legal. This list will leave off some weapons that you might otherwise consider because they lack a loaded chamber indicator, but the list is very long and includes many of the weapons you might be interested in.


----------

